# can i use shredded coconut flakes in my cp soap



## m.d. clark (Jul 19, 2018)

im going to make a 75% Coconut oil 25% sunflower oil  cp soap with a water sub of coconut milk frozen can i also add shredded coconut flakes or is that a terrible idea


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 19, 2018)

I've never done it, but I think you'd have a mess on your shower floor as the soap dissolves away from the flakes. When it goes down the drain, it can get lodged in other gunk and partially block your drain. I stay away from a lot of solid additives for this reason. 

One option to minimize this might be to very finally chop it with a food processor before adding just a small amount to your batter (this would mostly be for label appeal). Another is to confine your use of the flakes to a small part of the top of the soap (such as an edge or the ridgeline), to get a decorative effect without too mess.


----------



## artemis (Jul 19, 2018)

What would be the goal? Exfolliant? Decoration on top? If it's just for decoration, I have used shredded white soap on top to mimic shredded coconut and it looks very convincing.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't think I'd use it in soap due to the mess.  I don't use anything in my soap that has the potential to leave stuff floating around in the tub.   I use oatmeal and it's finely ground.  I don't want to have to clean my tub after bathing.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 19, 2018)

I did it once because my daughter wanted a chocolate coconut soap.  She LOVED it!  My husband keeps it by shop sink too.  I just tossed it in and hoped for the best


----------



## m.d. clark (Jul 30, 2018)

i just thought maybe it would be a good decoration


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 30, 2018)

I think it would be fine. Like some said, I wouldn't use it in large quantities b/c you wouldn't want to clog the drain. I've used coconut flour in soap and I liked it.


----------



## clownking99 (Jul 31, 2018)

I’ve added lavender into M&P soap and it was sharp :-0


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 31, 2018)

My last coconut soap I made I put a small amount of shredded coconut on top. It was just for eye appeal. It didn't stay white ( I had it for a year ) but turned a tan colour because of the discolouring of the f.o. But it was well liked and smelled good to the end. I might try the shredded white soap next time.


----------



## m.d. clark (Jul 31, 2018)

i want to do a like burnt coconut type soap the discolored shreds might be in my favor


----------

